# What Tree Stand Should I Get



## chaddlee1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

I checked out Summit's tree stand online and there is a dealer here where I live that sells summit tree stands, but I want to know which stand would be better for me as a bow hunter?  I'm 5'10 and I weigh 165 lbs.  I would like to have the bar in front of me to help me climb the tree better and plus to help keep me in the stand when I'm standing up to shoot.  I thank everyone for all replies.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 31, 2009)

As a bow hunter, the bar in front of you is a hinderance.  Also, you should always wear your harness, so falling out shouldn't be a concern.

That being said, you can't really go wrong with Summit Viper's.  They're top of the line and you'll find out that they are comfortable for napping while up in the tree


----------



## chaddlee1978 (Aug 31, 2009)

I thank ya for your help.  Yeah, I was doing some research online and found out about another tree stand.  It is treewalker tree stand.  I hear people saying they like it better than their summits tree stand and am now wondering who on here has one or has used one and can tell me if it is a great deer stand?


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 31, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> As a bow hunter, the bar in front of you is a hinderance.  Also, you should always wear your harness, so falling out shouldn't be a concern.
> 
> That being said, you can't really go wrong with Summit Viper's.  They're top of the line and you'll find out that they are comfortable for napping while up in the tree



I agree !.

the summit viper ss    is hard too beat !!


----------



## Charley_R (Sep 2, 2009)

*Treewalker!*



chaddlee1978 said:


> I thank ya for your help.  Yeah, I was doing some research online and found out about another tree stand.  It is treewalker tree stand.  I hear people saying they like it better than their summits tree stand and am now wondering who on here has one or has used one and can tell me if it is a great deer stand?



I went through this same decision last year.  You can't make a wrong decision when choosing between a Summit and a Treewalker, but I am very happy that I chose to go with the Treewalker.  The difference makers for me were that the Treewalker has a larger platform, a built in foot rest, is lighter than the Summit, and can attach to larger trees.  I can also tell you that the Treewalker is the sturdiest stand that I have ever been in, and I bet that anyone who has been in one would tell you the same thing.  It absolutely will not slip at all.

I guess no stand is absolutely perfect, so as far as the negatives go - The teeth on the Treewalker will dig into the tree.  While this is what gives it such a good and sturdy grip, I know that some people consider the invasive teeth to be a negative.  Also, the cables do protrude a bit high when you are carrying it on your back.  This could be a hassle if you are gonna regularly backpack it in through heavy brush.  Finally, the standard factory backpack straps leave quite a bit to be desired (although I think this is probably the case with most climbers).

If you do get the Treewalker, I highly recommend getting the Game Plan Gear Treestand transport system.  It is a perfect match for the Treewalker.

The folks at Treewalker are really good to deal with.  I ordered my stand right before the opening of bow season, and it was here within two days.  I have also read numerous posts commending Treewalker's customer service.  From what I understand, you will get the owner of the company on the phone if you call.

Like I said, you really can't go wrong here.  Based on the posts I have come across, it is obvious that Summit and Treewalker have extremely loyal and satisfied customers.  There is a good reason for that.  I just happen to be on the Treewalker side of the fence.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've never hunted out of a "treewalker" but I own a Summit Viper SS and I love it for comfort, stability, ease of carry, and the feeling of security when u climb up high in a pine tree u don't want to feel like ur are fixing to take a fall at any minute like I have felt with some stands.


----------



## chaddlee1978 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah.  I have been really really leaning on the treewalker stand or the summit.  I saw a summit at my local hunting shop and it looks more roomier than my dad's old tree stand that is at least 12 years old.  I like the cushion seat of the summit too but I would like a bigger platform and a more sturdier stand and the tree walker seems to be really nice in these areas.  I don't mind the teeth grabbing.  I'll rather have it grab than not to grab.  But comparing tree stands with my dad's I think anything will beat his.  He has a deer stand that has two blades on the upper and lower deck that goes around the tree.  The think I wished treewalker had was a better seat.  Hey, Charley, is the treewalker seat find the way it is and comfortable or should I buy the pad for the netting seat?  And do you think it is worth buying the pads for the bars too?  I just don't want my booty and legs to fall asleep sitting on the netting.  Thanks everyone for your replies. There is so much in bowhunting that I get frustrated.


----------



## Charley_R (Sep 2, 2009)

*Treewalker!*



chaddlee1978 said:


> Hey, Charley, is the treewalker seat find the way it is and comfortable or should I buy the pad for the netting seat?  And do you think it is worth buying the pads for the bars too?  I just don't want my booty and legs to fall asleep sitting on the netting.  Thanks everyone for your replies. There is so much in bowhunting that I get frustrated.



The seat is very comfortable.  The netting is a bit stiff initially, but you can really soften it up by standing on the netting for a minute or so when the stand is on a tree (preferably when the stand is not very high off the ground!).  Anyone who uses an ol man could also address the comfort of this type of seat.

I bought the chill pad and the arm pads, but never actually used either one.  I will probably use the chill pad sometime this year, but honestly never really felt like I needed it.  It looks to me like the arm pads might prevent the stand from snapping together for backpacking, but I can't say for sure since I never actually tried.  You could get the stand for now and then add on the chill pad and arm pads if you think you need them in the future.

Hope this helps.

Charley


----------



## merc123 (Sep 3, 2009)

I've got a Viper SS and bow hunt and gun.  The only thing I do different with it because it has the bar is set my platform up a little higher when I bow.  When I stand up the bar is closer to my knee which gives me more bow clearance.   I'm getting a Goliath though because I'm a little wider.  I'd sit in both to see which one you like, and remember to add "room" for winter clothes.


----------



## chaddlee1978 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  Our deer season starts in the beginning of october.  I'll probably have to use my dad's old deer stand in the beginning and then buy a new one.  I'm leaning on the treewalker.


----------



## mr4shootin (Oct 10, 2009)

Millenium lock-on or ladder.


----------



## Big Country 75 (Oct 11, 2009)

I prefer  lock-on     good luck  hunting


----------



## Marlinman45-70 (Oct 18, 2009)

I bought my first stand ever this year.  I went with the summit ospry (from the raptor series) lock on and some climbing sticks.  I couldn't be happier with it.  Bass pro has them for 129 i think.  Being up in a ree with no support other than the platform and seat was a little nerve racking at first but like another poster said, always wear your harness.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 19, 2009)

The Treewalker seat ought to sit well my Gorilla has that style seat and so do the Ol' Man stands and they sit well.


----------

